# Waymo laid off entire Austin Texas Branch Staff



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/waymo/comments/ds50g0


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I couldn’t find anything online about this, except on this Reddit post. So I wonder if it’s accurate.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Waymo does not need drivers or staff. Everything is automated.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Any verification yet?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192845627471863810


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192845627471863810


Hahahaha!! That's some offer. You can leave Austin and move to Detroit.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Tomatoes needs to relocate too and follow waymo


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Hahahaha!! That's some offer. You can leave Austin and move to Detroit.


The only difference between Texas and Detroit is that there are less psycho killers in Detroit.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The actual quote from Waymo doesn't say anything about laying anybody off, just relocating.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Tomatoes needs to relocate too and follow waymo


Tomatoes have a wealth of vitamin and mineral content, including:

18 mg of calcium
427 mg of potassium
43 mg of phosphorus
24.7 mg of vitamin C
1499 international units (IU) of vitamin A
Tomatoes also contain a wide array of beneficial nutrients and antioxidants, including:

alpha-lipoic acid
lycopene
choline
folic acid
beta-carotene
lutein


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> Tomatoes have a wealth of vitamin and mineral content, including:
> 
> 18 mg of calcium
> 427 mg of potassium
> ...


Those are some _very_ specific numbers, considering how much variation there is amongst the various types of tomatoes.


----------

